# TSH test after surgery.



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

How soon after TT should you get TSH checked? My surgery is May 5th, follow up with surgeon May 22 and then I see Endo July 1st. Is 2 months normal for TSH check after surgery?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Will they start you on meds immediately after surgery?

Six to eight weeks, assuming you start meds right away, is normal...so two months is a little on the longer side for your first test, but it's not unheard of.


----------



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm on 75mcg of Levothyroxine now so I'm assuming I will stay on that. I was never told about meds after surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, um, well...

Listen, I was started on 50mcgs after my TT and at the six week mark my TSH was 121 and I really thought I was going to die. It took almost 8 months, I think, for things to get back to semi-normal. Please ask that they start you at an appropriate dose for your weight. It's really, really important. Assuming they do that, then waiting till the eight week mark to do labs isn't unreasonable.


----------

